# Ivanka was in Ethiopia for a memorial to those who died in their airliner crash



## K9Buck

Classy move.  

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Today, <a href="Mark Green (@USAIDMarkGreen) | Twitter">@USAIDMarkGreen</a>, <a href="David Bohigian (@DBohigian) | Twitter">@DBohigian</a>, and I visited Holy Trinity Church in Addis Ababa to pay our respects and honor the memory of the lives lost in the tragic Ethiopian Airlines crash. My heartfelt sympathies to all the victims’ families and loved ones. <a href="Ivanka Trump on Twitter">pic.twitter.com/dbz6kjlza2</a></p>&mdash; Ivanka Trump (@IvankaTrump) <a href="Ivanka Trump on Twitter">April 15, 2019</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## K9Buck

Twitter


----------



## K9Buck

Sorry, I can't seem to get the tweet to imbed properly.


----------



## Penelope

Is she going to hire Ethiopians to make her clothes now?  Tramps never do anything unless it can help their self interests, even her.




> Ms Trump visited Muya Ethiopia, a clothes manufacturing company.
> 
> The 16-year-old company, which exports clothes to the local and international markets, was founded by Sara Abera, who gave Ms Trump a tour.


Ivanka Trump in Africa to 'promote women'


----------



## harmonica

I wish they would stop these money wasting trips


----------



## K9Buck

Penelope said:


> Is she going to hire Ethiopians to make her clothes now?  Tramps never do anything unless it can help their self interests, even her.



The president's daughter traveling there is a good thing for average, Ethiopian women who are under the thumb of Islam.  Ivanka didn't have to make that trip.  She even flew commercially and sat with the commoners.


----------



## Penelope

K9Buck said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is she going to hire Ethiopians to make her clothes now?  Tramps never do anything unless it can help their self interests, even her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The president's daughter traveling there is a good thing for average, Ethiopian women who are under the thumb of Islam.  Ivanka didn't have to make that trip.  She even flew commercially and sat with the commoners.
Click to expand...


LINK.


----------



## K9Buck

Penelope said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is she going to hire Ethiopians to make her clothes now?  Tramps never do anything unless it can help their self interests, even her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The president's daughter traveling there is a good thing for average, Ethiopian women who are under the thumb of Islam.  Ivanka didn't have to make that trip.  She even flew commercially and sat with the commoners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LINK.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sunni Man

K9Buck said:


> The president's daughter traveling there is a good thing for a*verage, Ethiopian women who are under the thumb of Islam*.


Incorrect Poindexter  

Ethiopia is a majority Christian country.   ...


----------



## K9Buck

Sunni Man said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> The president's daughter traveling there is a good thing for a*verage, Ethiopian women who are under the thumb of Islam*.
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect Poindexter
> 
> Ethiopia is a majority Christian country.   ...
Click to expand...


I did not know that.  Thank you.


----------



## Penelope

K9Buck said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is she going to hire Ethiopians to make her clothes now?  Tramps never do anything unless it can help their self interests, even her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The president's daughter traveling there is a good thing for average, Ethiopian women who are under the thumb of Islam.  Ivanka didn't have to make that trip.  She even flew commercially and sat with the commoners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LINK.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


That doesn't prove anything.  Do you have pictures of her sitting with commoners.


----------



## Penelope

I didn't think so.


----------



## K9Buck

Penelope said:


> I didn't think so.



Do you hate Ivanka for marrying a Jew?


----------



## Penelope

K9Buck said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you hate Ivanka for marrying a Jew?
Click to expand...


No I just do not like her or her husband at all, both privileged and milking the system. Nepotism right in front of the US people, Sweatshop Barbie, both think they are above the law.  I can go on but I think you got the drift.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

harmonica said:


> I wish they would stop these money wasting trips



How do you know there was money wasted?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Penelope said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you hate Ivanka for marrying a Jew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I just do not like her or her husband at all, both privileged and milking the system. Nepotism right in front of the US people, Sweatshop Barbie, both think they are above the law.  I can go on but I think you got the drift.
Click to expand...


Nepotism requires someone to be paid.

She does not get paid.

Have a nice day, moron!


----------



## K9Buck

Penelope said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you hate Ivanka for marrying a Jew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I just do not like her or her husband at all, both privileged and milking the system. Nepotism right in front of the US people, Sweatshop Barbie, both think they are above the law.  I can go on but I think you got the drift.
Click to expand...


How is it nepotism?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

At outrage.  National embarrassment.  Impeach!

Does that cover it?


----------



## Issa

K9Buck said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is she going to hire Ethiopians to make her clothes now?  Tramps never do anything unless it can help their self interests, even her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The president's daughter traveling there is a good thing for average, Ethiopian women who are under the thumb of Islam.  Ivanka didn't have to make that trip.  She even flew commercially and sat with the commoners.
Click to expand...

I hope you know that Ethiopia is a majority Christian country. But being a trump supporter you probably dont even know where Ethiopia is.


----------



## Unkotare

Issa said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is she going to hire Ethiopians to make her clothes now?  Tramps never do anything unless it can help their self interests, even her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The president's daughter traveling there is a good thing for average, Ethiopian women who are under the thumb of Islam.  Ivanka didn't have to make that trip.  She even flew commercially and sat with the commoners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...But being a trump supporter you probably dont even know where Ethiopia is.
Click to expand...



What does that mean?


----------



## Penelope

K9Buck said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is she going to hire Ethiopians to make her clothes now?  Tramps never do anything unless it can help their self interests, even her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The president's daughter traveling there is a good thing for average, Ethiopian women who are under the thumb of Islam.  Ivanka didn't have to make that trip.  She even flew commercially and sat with the commoners.
Click to expand...


Can you prove that, lets see pictures of her on a regular airline among commoners.  Oh wait, it will probably be faked.


----------

